# SoundSplinter 18" Sub Giveaway X 2



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wanna win one of these beauties? 

http://www.soundsplinter.com/images/rlp18-bottom-right-image.jpg


























SoundSplinter and the Shack are giving away two of them... there will be two lucky winners! See the SoundSplinter RL-p18 Giveaway Qualification Thread!


...


----------

